# سلوكيات الشباب المسيحى والتحديات التى تقابله



## M a r i a m (19 فبراير 2009)

بسم الأب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد آمين


اولا 0 سلوكيات الشاب المسيحى حسب تعاليم الكتاب 
فمن وصايا الانجيل للشباب 0
( اذكر خالقك ايام شبابك قبل آن تأتى ايام الشر آو تجىء السنون إذ تقول ليس لي فيها سرور) جا 12:1
فيجب على الشباب المسيحى التقرب من الله حيث يظهر ذلك فى تعاملاته 0
ويقول معلمنا بولس الرسول الى تلميذة تيموثاوس 
" لا يستهن احد بحداثتك بل كن قدوة للمؤمنين فى الكلام ؛فى التصرف ؛ فى المحبه ؛فى الروح فى الايمان ؛فى الطهارة " اتى 12:4 
فيجب على الشباب المسيحى ان يكون قدوة للمحيطين به حيث يضبط لسانه قبل اى كلام وهذا لايتطلب سوى التانى لحظه قليله قبل اى كلام وبذلك يضبط لسانه 
ويجب على الشاب المسيحى الهروب من ادانه الاخرين كما انه لايضيع وقت الاخرين وليكن فى اتضاع دائماً مقدماً الاخرين عنه دون نقد هدام دون احتداد او غضب 0
يجب على الشباب المسيحى ان يكون عظه قبل ان يكون واعظاً اى يكون قدوة للاخرين بحياته العمليه لا بالكلام 
يجب على الشباب المسيحى ايضا ان ياخذ السيد المسيح مثالاً له 
فى الاتضاع فقد ولد يسوع فى مذود 
مثالاً له فى العمل فقد عمل يسوع فى طاعه يوسف النجار وهو صبى 
مثالاً فى الحكمه اذ يقول عنه لوقا الانجيلى واما يسوع فكان يتقدم فى الحكمه والقامه والنعمه عند الله والناس " لو 2:52 " 
مثالاً له فى اختلاطه بالناس وصنع الخير فقد كان يسوع يجول يصنع خيراً 
مثالاً له فى الصوم " فبعد ما صام اربعين نهاراً واربعين ليله جاع اخيراً فتقدم اليه المجرب " ( مت 4: 1-2 ) 
مثالاً له فى العطاء فيسوع اذ يعطى الجميع بسخاء ولايعير 
مثالا ًله فى الاحتمال فكم احتمل يسوع الاهانه من الكتبه والفريسين 
وهناك تشبيه من احد القديسين بان مرحله الطفوله مثل شروق الشمس حرارتها ضعيفه 0 ومرحله الشباب تمثل الشمس وقت الظهيرة فى اعلى طاقه لها 0 ومرحله الشيخوخه تمثل وقت غروب الشمس حرارتها ضعيفه 0 لذلك فان فترة الشباب هى انسب فترة للخدمه والصلاه وصنع الخير ولاتنسى ايها الشاب خدمه الارامل واليتامى فهذا ما اوصانا به السيد المسيح 0
" فيجب على الشاب ان يكون مسيحـ.....ياً فى ماضيه وفى حاضرة وفى مستقبله لكى يكون له رجاء ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛


ثانياً : التحديات


هناك تحديات روحيه وتحديات عصريه 
اولا 0التحديات الروحيه ؛
ومنها تحديات الشهوات 0 اما الشهوات الشبابيه فاهرب منها واتبع البر والايمان والمحبه والسلام مع الذين يدعون الرب من قلبا نقى لان الشهوات تبدا بالاثارة ثم التلذذ ثم السقوط 
وهناك ايضا تحديات فكريه عقائديه تشتت فكر الشباب من عقيدتهم الثابته الى عقائد اخرى ( الهرطقات وامثلها ) 
ثانياً التحديات العصريه ؛
ومنها التحديات الماديه حيث تذداد الالتزامات وضعف الدخول وارتفاع تكاليف المعيشه 0
وهناك تحديات ضغوط الدراسه او العمل وكثرة المسؤليات وتشعب الاهتمامات وندرة الفرص 
وهناك ايضاً تحديات الضغوط الادبيه التى تفرضها الاختلافات الثقافيه والبيئيه والتعليميه والمذهبيه تصنع جواً خانقاً تضعف فيه الحياه الروحيه 
وهناك ايضاً تحديات من الداخل بسبب الاحساس بالعجز او الظلم 
وهناك ايضاً تحديات الانترنت وتكنولوجيا العصر الحديث 
والتغلب على كل هذه التحديات هو قول معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته الى اهل فيلبى ( استطيع كل شىءفى المسيح الذى يقوينى ) ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 فبراير 2009)

موضوع اكثر من راااااائع يا يارا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (19 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي كوكو لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع مفيد ومهم جدا

يستحق احلي تقييم

شكرا يا يارا​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

موضوع بغاية الروعة يا يارا

تسلم  ايدك وشكراااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## M a r i a m (20 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع مفيد ومهم جدا​*
> 
> *يستحق احلي تقييم*​
> 
> *شكرا يا يارا*​


ميرسي مايكل لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة وتقييمك للموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع بغاية الروعة يا يارا
> 
> تسلم ايدك وشكراااااا
> 
> ...


 ميرسي كليمو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## SALVATION (20 فبراير 2009)

_



( اذكر خالقك ايام شبابك قبل آن تأتى ايام الشر آو تجىء السنون إذ تقول ليس لي فيها سرور) جا 12:1​

أنقر للتوسيع...

فعلا جميل ان الواحد فى عز شبابه ونشاطه مينساش ربنا والاجمل انه يحس بوجود ربنا حوليه
روعه فعلاا وتلاقى نفسك مش حامل هم اى حاجه والدنيا تبقى ماشية جميلة وزى ماانت عايز واكتر
بجد ده اروع ما فى الدنيا كلها
تسلم ايدك يارا
يسوع يبارك حياتك
مشكوره كتيييييييييييير​_


----------



## الراعي الصالح88 (20 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع حلو جدا ربنا يباركك يا يارا*


----------



## M a r i a m (24 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _فعلا جميل ان الواحد فى عز شبابه ونشاطه مينساش ربنا والاجمل انه يحس بوجود ربنا حوليه_
> _روعه فعلاا وتلاقى نفسك مش حامل هم اى حاجه والدنيا تبقى ماشية جميلة وزى ماانت عايز واكتر_
> _بجد ده اروع ما فى الدنيا كلها_
> _تسلم ايدك يارا_
> ...


 ميرسي تونى لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 فبراير 2009)

الراعي الصالح88 قال:


> *موضوع حلو جدا ربنا يباركك يا يارا*


 ميرسي لزوقك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع جميييييل يا يويو
تسل ايدك يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## zama (25 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جبارررر 
شكرا جزيلا............


----------



## M a r i a m (26 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع جميييييل يا يويو​*
> *تسل ايدك يا قمر*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 فبراير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع جبارررر
> شكرا جزيلا............


----------

